# Marriage trouble-but thankful for this site!



## Pandamum (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi I'm a 43 year old married, working mum of 2. Living in the UK . I joined the site for advice as I'm encountering difficult times with my husband who is 9 years younger. The support and advice I've received so far has been invaluable and has helped me to find strength and clarity...still a way to go though. Lovely to read your posts and hopefully I'll be able to support others too. :relaxed:


----------

